# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Has Degree.. Is unemployed...

## Random Hero

Hi,

I have a BBA: Marketing Management Degree which I obtained from the IMMGSM.
I worked for 6 months last year doing an internship, but my contacted ended and for the last 5 months I have had no luck finding a job.

My interests are marketing research, marketing strategy and brand strategy.

I am I white male.. I have had no luck or responses from any corporates. I am not having much luck with recruitment agencies..

Can you guys give me some tips on starting a career. :Batman:

----------


## flaker

Whatever it is, don't despair. You need that fire inside you to fight,to persevere,to remain focused. When these things are missing it's far more difficult,nearly impossible I continue saying this to my 25 year old son. He has a B.Comm (Economics) degree and has never had employment, nor even an internship.

And he's not even white.

----------

adrianh (23-Apr-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Hi,
> 
> I have a BBA: Marketing Management Degree which I obtained from the IMMGSM.
> I worked for 6 months last year doing an internship, but my contacted ended and for the last 5 months I have had no luck finding a job.
> 
> My interests are marketing research, marketing strategy and brand strategy.
> 
> I am I white male.. I have had no luck or responses from any corporates. I am not having much luck with recruitment agencies..
> 
> Can you guys give me some tips on starting a career.


My suggestion is get a proper professional CV and send it to every Recruitment agency out there.  Tell them the areas you would prefer to work in based on where you live.  Tell them what position you are applying for.  If they have anything they will contact you.  Unfortunately the market is flooded with people who have marketing degrees.  We might have something for you depending on your cv.  Send me a pm and I will reply back with my e mail address for you to send your cv to.

----------


## Dave A

> Can you guys give me some tips on starting a career.


People that can *sell* rarely stay unemployed for very long.

It means starting at the bottom, and having to deal with rejection - but it's one hell of a school of hard knocks that earns respect where it counts if you're made of the right stuff...

----------

pieterp89 (17-Aug-15)

----------


## Random Hero

> Whatever it is, don't despair. You need that fire inside you to fight,to persevere,to remain focused. When these things are missing it's far more difficult,nearly impossible I continue saying this to my 25 year old son. He has a B.Comm (Economics) degree and has never had employment, nor even an internship.
> 
> And he's not even white.


Thank you for the motivating words flacker. I am also 25 this year, born in 1990. what is your sons contingency plan?

----------


## Random Hero

> People that can *sell* rarely stay unemployed for very long.
> 
> It means starting at the bottom, and having to deal with rejection - but it's one hell of a school of hard knocks that earns respect where it counts if you're made of the right stuff...


Hi Dave, I have never sold before. I do not think I have the guts to sell products to people by means of manipulating them to buy stuff they do not need. if there is a need for the product, I think then I might be able to sell.

----------


## Dave A

> I do not think I have the guts to sell products to people by means of manipulating them to buy stuff they do not need.


But you're prepared to develop and manage marketing campaigns that do just that?
(Just asking / giving you some food for thought).

----------


## flaker

> Thank you for the motivating words flacker. I am also 25 this year, born in 1990. what is your sons contingency plan?


Saw him rush to the Police Station intending to get a police clearance. Needs that to apply to teach English in Korea or China.Thats what i think he now intends to do. But intentions keep changing each week.

----------


## Random Hero

> But you're prepared to develop and manage marketing campaigns that do just that?
> (Just asking / giving you some food for thought).


I thing developing these strategies are a bit different then selling off to someone... at the end of the day, these people make the decision to purchase products. Where as hard selling/direct selling is, I feel intrusive and people just give in after hearing you talk a lot, ending up regretting there purchase.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I thing developing these strategies are a bit different then selling off to someone... at the end of the day, these people make the decision to purchase products. Where as hard selling/direct selling is, I feel intrusive and people just give in after hearing you talk a lot, ending up regretting there purchase.



I dont agree with you at all.  Everybody wants/needs to buy things from clothes to cell phones.  The person that is going to sell the best way etc and motivate me to buy a product and is good at his job will get the sale.  You have just sent me you cv - You really should not be saying this, because we have to give the right cv's to our clients and if you are not really into marketing, which is selling at the end of the day, then you are perhaps in the wrong field.  This is perhaps why you are having "no luck" finding a job.  Perhaps your feeling / attitude towards marketing/sales etc is showing in interviews or phone calls etc and you are turning potential employers off.

----------


## Random Hero

> I dont agree with you at all.  Everybody wants/needs to buy things from clothes to cell phones.  The person that is going to sell the best way etc and motivate me to buy a product and is good at his job will get the sale.  You have just sent me you cv - You really should not be saying this, because we have to give the right cv's to our clients and if you are not really into marketing, which is selling at the end of the day, then you are perhaps in the wrong field.  This is perhaps why you are having "no luck" finding a job.  Perhaps your feeling / attitude towards marketing/sales etc is showing in interviews or phone calls etc and you are turning potential employers off.


I think I might have given the wrong impression. I feel that I do not have the ability to sell fish hooks wrapped in tinfoil as diamond earnings. this is what a salesman should do I think. I love doing the behind the curtains marketing. 
The only time that I would do sales is, if there is a demand for the product or if I have a product that is more suprior to what the business client is already using.  also rather B2B then B2C..

----------


## Random Hero

> I dont agree with you at all.  Everybody wants/needs to buy things from clothes to cell phones.  The person that is going to sell the best way etc and motivate me to buy a product and is good at his job will get the sale.  You have just sent me you cv - You really should not be saying this, because we have to give the right cv's to our clients and if you are not really into marketing, which is selling at the end of the day, then you are perhaps in the wrong field.  This is perhaps why you are having "no luck" finding a job.  Perhaps your feeling / attitude towards marketing/sales etc is showing in interviews or phone calls etc and you are turning potential employers off.


If you can organise a sales position where they actually learn me how it works, then I will be willing to try it. but these advertisements that promise this utopia by saying "You could ear up to 30 000 rand for just doing 5 hours work a day" you know those companies are very dodgy.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I have a BBA: Marketing Management Degree which I obtained from the IMMGSM.


You have this degree, but don't want to do sales and want to be taught how it works and then be "willing" to give it a try, and don't like sales ! ?
Tell me honestly Charl - how many companies do you think will do this and if so what do you think they will pay ?
And
What would make you stand out to a potential employer - what have you got that he wants ?

----------


## Random Hero

> You have this degree, but don't want to do sales and want to be taught how it works and then be "willing" to give it a try, and don't like sales ! ?
> Tell me honestly Charl - how many companies do you think will do this and if so what do you think they will pay ?
> And
> What would make you stand out to a potential employer - what have you got that he wants ?


Kevin, I just do not believe that I have the aptitude to convince someone to buy a product that they do not need. I studied this degree because I would like to be a market analyst for a reputable company. I enjoy market research, brand management, marketing management. I am a easy going person and I can easily talk to people. I have been told by people that I am likeable with first impressions and poeple enjoy talking to me. 

An like I said if I could be mentored and trained in sales then I would be willing to give it a shot because I am unfamiliar with the field. 

I am willing to learn, I can adapt easily, I work hard, I am a perfectionist so i get it done right. and I am a nice person. I have skills in market research, I can present this research. I can develop marketing strategies and brand strategies.

----------


## Dave A

I guess we all see things differently. I'll leave you to sort out where this sequence went with Kevin and what he sees in it. My angle is in a rather different direction.

So far we have:



> I do not think I have the guts to sell products to people by means of manipulating them to buy stuff they do not need.


I picked on this particular aspect in your thinking because I doubt it's the real obstacle, and asked:




> But you're prepared to develop and manage marketing campaigns that do just that?
> (Just asking / giving you some food for thought).


To which you reply:




> I thing developing these strategies are a bit different then selling off to someone... at the end of the day, these people make the decision to purchase products.


Which confirms your "moral objection to manipulating people" isn't the real obstacle.

It's OK. That's the case with most people (both the excuse and the fact that it's not the real obstacle). It just slays me that I find so many folk with marketing educations that just don't know what the fundamental elements of a truly professional salesperson are. Oh, and to be clear -




> Where as hard selling/direct selling is, I feel intrusive and people just give in after hearing you talk a lot, ending up regretting there purchase.


That's not it.

Out of idle interest, just how much has this marketing degree cost to get so far?

----------


## Random Hero

I recently joined this forum because I was hoping that I could interact with professional people and get help and tips on building my career. not be bombarded with pseudo nonsense and having my morals and integrity questioned.

Good day

----------


## Random Hero

> *You have this degree, but don't want to do sales*


And Kevin, I did not go to university and studied for 3 years of my life to do a job that is available to any school leaver. If I wanted to be a salesman then I would have done that from the age of 19. So if you cant give me constructive information then rather not respond.

----------


## Dave A

> And Kevin, I did not go to university and studied for 3 years of my life to do a job that is available to any school leaver.


And bingo! There it is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Seriously, you asked for tips.
First one. If you can't land a marketing job straight off because of your degree, then try getting there via sales. It's valuable experience and at least in the meantime it'll put some food on the table.

Second one. You can try to BS the world, but don't ever BS yourself. "To your own self be true."

Third one. Don't let false ego get in your way. It's just way too expensive.

Last one from me. Don't take my word for it. By all means test it for yourself.

----------

HR Solutions (16-Apr-15)

----------


## flaker

This is tough on you. Forumites are giving damn good advice & you're throwing tantrums. I'd said/ like to say the very same/similar things said above to my son and can get barely 30% of the way before he is in a defensive mode and the discussion is lost.

Well he's now planning to go Korea and i'm hoping it is for the right reasons and simply not because i'm on his back (as he maintains). I'm of the opinion that 75% of the people do what they're not happy doing for a living.Have you ever given thought to changing career paths?

My eldest son(37 yrs) qualified as a doctor, served his internship, worked in hospitals,also some private locums. He is now a 100% businessman involved in the sale of vehicle accessories!! Sounds crazy to me. But he prefers that to medicine.

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol .... Now perhaps u understand why you are not having much luck.

----------


## flaker

> Lol .... Now perhaps u understand why you are not having much luck.


Hi HR, am not sure if your statement was directed to me. if ye, then perhaps my last post needs some clarification.my problem is with my 25 yr old guy who needs to get into something  more seriously. The latest is wanting to teach English in Korea.

The older guy with his car thing is doing quite well, rather successfully.Whilst i think it's crazy to have given up a medical career,  he's quite happy in doing what he is doing and making more bucks than when he was a medic.Who am i to complain.

Lets pray that my 25 yr old as well as our new member "Random Hero" settle in to some decent jobs

----------


## HR Solutions

No not u at all.  I'm am referring to the "degreed" unemployed chap who doesn't know what to do to get a job and doesn't take advice ....and can't understand why he does not have much luck with recruitment companies.

----------


## Blurock

> Kevin, I just do not believe that I have the aptitude to convince someone to buy a product that they do not need. I studied this degree because I would like to be a market analyst for a reputable company. I enjoy market research, brand management, marketing management. I am a easy going person and I can easily talk to people. I have been told by people that I am likeable with first impressions and poeple enjoy talking to me. 
> 
> An like I said if I could be mentored and trained in sales then I would be willing to give it a shot because I am unfamiliar with the field. 
> 
> I am willing to learn, I can adapt easily, I work hard, I am a perfectionist so i get it done right. and I am a nice person. I have skills in market research, I can present this research. I can develop marketing strategies and brand strategies.


My experience is that all successful people started at the bottom. Get the foundation right before you start building a tower. How will you run a marketing campaign if you have never sold anything? Do you have the slightest idea what it takes for sales people to do their jobs? Have you ever managed a sales team or do you understand what it takes?

Do you understand the difference between sales and marketing? Do you have a little more than theoretical knowledge of consumer behaviour? Can you manage statistics? A degree does not make you a genius. Hard work and years of experience will get you close. Yes, I do have a degree and a masters to boot, but that does not make me clever. Learning from life and from people has given me more skills than an MBA could ever do.

I am not suggesting that you should become a salesman in a retail store, but take a job that will give you sales exposure that you can use as a stepping stone to reach your ultimate goal. There are many guys with the same ambitions that you have. Acquire the skills to beat the opposition. Prove yourself first. Build your CV. No-one will risk employing an untested and unskilled graduate. 

You have been given good advice by the Forum members. What you do with it is entirely up to you. Good luck.  :Big Grin:

----------

flaker (16-Apr-15), reuphk (16-Apr-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

Now you guys perhaps understand another posting I made about this whereby I explained the problems around recruiting.  This is a typical example.  The specific age group and the challenges we face with them.  A lot of young candidates do not feel that they need to start at the "bottom".  They think that because they have a degree they are "entitled" to step into the correct job directly after they obtain their qualification/degree and are entitled to earn the big bucks.  My advice is exactly as I have stated and a lot of other guys on this post - Start at the bottom and work your way up.  Unfortunately our advice is sometimes taken and sometimes not taken, as in this case.  I suppose that is their right and I still do wish them the best as they attempt to go forward blaming everyone else including recruitment agencies.

A lot of them including this one feel that they have been victimised and ostracised, but it is a fact.  Companies want, employ and pay for qualifications, experience, knowledge, attitude etc and people that are prepared to go the extra mile, therefore when someone complains and starts a thread exactly like this one, they do not like the answers that they get which is really from experience.  I once again suggest to this candidate - Take the advice as constructive, use some of the advice and go out there a find a job, but be prepared to start something different, like sales, which really is not that different, work your way up, prove to your boss what you are capable of and maybe, just maybe he may see something in you.  This will also help on your cv, because non work gaps do not help at all !!

----------


## Random Hero

A big thank you to Flaker and Blurock for the information, you have really given me valid points to look at. I feel motivated to try and look other routes and better evaluate my situation. 

Kind Regards,

RH

----------


## Random Hero

A big thank you to Flaker and Blurock for the information, you have really given me valid points to look at. I feel motivated to try and look at other routes and better evaluate my situation. 

Kind Regards,

RH

----------


## reuphk

I agree with HR Solutions on this.
I also have a 27 year old son who does not like selling.  He is a Personal Trainer.  I guess in his business, he is selling...
Like with anything, there are always someone who needs something to buy, hence someone will sell it to them.  This is what marketing is about.
Random Hero.  We are not necessarily saying go into door-to-door hard sales, but there are many places where you can use your knowledge well and people will buy from you, even when you are not selling to them.  Hint.  This is the best way to sell i.e. let them feel they buy from you.  Sounds a little like marketing yet?

More practical.  Have you considered Contact Centres?  Either telephone (call) or running campaigns (marketing) in contact centres would fit into your knowledge base.  There is lots of courses for Call Centres, and many vacancies in this field.  Regardless of race, gender or religion.  Ok, if you can speak more languages that would help  :Smile: 
Here is the clincher.  Call centres are across industries.  Banking, Insurance, Health, Service, Telecomms, continue on... and they love taking in young, inexperienced people with high levels of energy.

Back to my son.  People love him, and buy from him easily.  He offers them his service as personal trainer and even recommend products for their health or to help reach their goals.  Whatever you do, dont tell him he is selling...

----------


## Blurock

> A big thank you to Flaker and Blurock for the information, you have really given me valid points to look at. I feel motivated to try and look at other routes and better evaluate my situation. 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> RH


Wow! You have just taken the first step to becoming a millionaire CEO of your own company! You have listened to advice. It may not be the correct advice, but at least it stirred the grey stuff between your ears. 

By listening and learning from others, one can gain a lot of valuable information. Been there done that etc. Observe and keep best practices - it works across industries. Also observe what successful people do and follow suit. Can you improve on what your FSP (Favourite Successful Person) is doing? Does he come late for work? Does he get involved in office gossip? Does he drink too much? Is that person inspiring? Does he have goals and does he pursue it?

Do you have a mentor or a role model? Sometimes a little guidance can be invaluable to set you on the right road. :Thumbup:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

You don't like selling? Hard luck mate, because to get a job with just a BCom and next-to-no experience you've got to sell yourself. 

I'm 24 years old and when I finished my degree, I felt like I still knew nothing. Honours changed that a little bit, but for me the largest part of your education will come from doing, and doing it passionately. 

When I look at potential candidates to work in my business, I barely even take notice of whether they have a degree or not. I want to see that they're enthusiastic, that they're willing to explore and experiment and learn non-stop in a field that they're passionate about. If you're a writer, I want to see that you write passionately (be it on a blog, short stories, whatever) regardless of who you're writing for or what you're being paid. 
If you're a designer, I want to see that you've built a portfolio of your own outside of varsity, just because you love designing. 
So if you're a marketer, you need to be doing something that cultivates the perception that you are passionate and knowledgeable about all aspects of marketing. That includes selling. But if you can't sell yourself, how do you expect your prospective employer to believe you've got what it takes to sell his products? 

Whatever route you go down, whichever job you do eventually go into, you need to realise that there's always going to be shit work to do. It's character building and somebody has to do it. Why shouldn't it be you? Because you studied for 3 years? Please.

If there's one thing I've learned, it's that you're never too important to get your hands dirty. I studied for 5 years to get my degree and honours, and guess what? I still need to photocopy files worth of stuff and take minutes of meetings and fetch coffee for my seniors.

It's not all doom and gloom, though. Your approach and attitude towards these menial tasks can get you insight, experience and others' belief that you're an asset.

Good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## Random Hero

Hi Everyone, I have an interview with SAB tomorrow wish me luck...  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> Hi Everyone, I have an interview with SAB tomorrow wish me luck...



Lose the arrogance and attitude and good luck.

----------


## DanE

+😄


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Random Hero

> Lose the arrogance and attitude and good luck.


hi Kevin, please stop responding to my threads.

regards

RH

----------


## Random Hero

> +
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Dane, hope it went well  :Smile:

----------


## Random Hero

> You don't like selling? Hard luck mate, because to get a job with just a BCom and next-to-no experience you've got to sell yourself. 
> 
> I'm 24 years old and when I finished my degree, I felt like I still knew nothing. Honours changed that a little bit, but for me the largest part of your education will come from doing, and doing it passionately. 
> 
> When I look at potential candidates to work in my business, I barely even take notice of whether they have a degree or not. I want to see that they're enthusiastic, that they're willing to explore and experiment and learn non-stop in a field that they're passionate about. If you're a writer, I want to see that you write passionately (be it on a blog, short stories, whatever) regardless of who you're writing for or what you're being paid. 
> If you're a designer, I want to see that you've built a portfolio of your own outside of varsity, just because you love designing. 
> So if you're a marketer, you need to be doing something that cultivates the perception that you are passionate and knowledgeable about all aspects of marketing. That includes selling. But if you can't sell yourself, how do you expect your prospective employer to believe you've got what it takes to sell his products? 
> 
> Whatever route you go down, whichever job you do eventually go into, you need to realise that there's always going to be shit work to do. It's character building and somebody has to do it. Why shouldn't it be you? Because you studied for 3 years? Please.
> ...


Hi Mark, would you mind if I emailed you or sent you a message. its very inspiring that someone the same as me has already achieved so much. maybe you can give me some tips. I'm very innovative. my problem is resources.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Hi Mark, would you mind if I emailed you or sent you a message. its very inspiring that someone the same as me has already achieved so much. maybe you can give me some tips. I'm very innovative. my problem is resources.


Sure. You're welcome to PM me or email me and if I can help I will help.  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> hi Kevin, please stop responding to my threads.
> 
> regards
> 
> RH


You said right at the beginning that you were not having much luck with Recruitment Companies.  Not sure if you are aware that Recruitment companies all use the same online recruitment packages.  These packages are all linked and consultants have access to "notes".  Therefore a little tip - use it don't use it, but if you piss one consultant off, or fail to pitch for an interview, or have a bad attitude - a note is made next to your name, so that the next recruitment company that might come across your name will not waste their time on you.  Just thought I would give you some advice, because it seems you are having a problem with recruitment companies.

----------


## vieome

I am thinking that perhaps Random Hero has been trying to make this point.


Coca-Cola Example
Sales - The people who sell coca-cola to shops, bars, clubs, etc.

Marketing- The person who decides that they can increase sales by putting peoples names on the product.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I am thinking that perhaps Random Hero has been trying to make this point.
> 
> 
> Coca-Cola Example
> Sales - The people who sell coca-cola to shops, bars, clubs, etc.
> 
> Marketing- The person who decides that they can increase sales by putting peoples names on the product.



Lol .... do you think ?

Something similar to want to be a mechanic ....... but doesn't want to get his hands dirty  :Wink:

----------


## Random Hero

> You said right at the beginning that you were not having much luck with Recruitment Companies.  Not sure if you are aware that Recruitment companies all use the same online recruitment packages.  These packages are all linked and consultants have access to "notes".  *Therefore a little tip - use it don't use it, but if you piss one consultant off, or fail to pitch for an interview, or have a bad attitude - a note is made next to your name, so that the next recruitment company that might come across your name will not waste their time on you.* Just thought I would give you some advice, because it seems you are having a problem with recruitment companies.


So who is throwing their toys out the cot now? 

Look Kevin I grow weiry with you patronizing insults and child like behaviour. Other users might not see it but you are the one who has been giving me attitude from the get go. you are an extremely condecending person and seem to give constructive advice but at the same time jab a dagger in my ribs. So PLEASE stop your nonsense. I do not have time for you.

And do not theaten me with some database where you plan to give me a "bad review". It is actually absolutely pathetic and rediculous that you would take time out of your day to make someone that you have not met's live hard.  

_Jys staan my nie aan nie boet._

Do not threaten me with these petty 6 year old rants. rather give constructive posts or leave this thread. I am done playing games pal.

Edit: I have never been late for an interview in my life. I am always on time and make sure I arive 15min prior to any ingagement.

----------


## Random Hero

> I am thinking that perhaps Random Hero has been trying to make this point.
> 
> 
> Coca-Cola Example
> Sales - The people who sell coca-cola to shops, bars, clubs, etc.
> 
> Marketing- The person who decides that they can increase sales by putting peoples names on the product.


Hi Vieome,

I am actually looking at sales positions. not having much success but atleast I have been invited to some interviews. I went to SABMILLER today for a sales rep position. its actually atrainee position so very low and the pay will not be as well as my previous job. but I am willing to bite the bullet for the experience from a company like SAB. plus I love and believe in their products so it would be easy for me to sell them :P At my previous job I got 5-figures a month I am willing to earn half of that if it meant job security. and I know I will not let starting at the bottom get me down. I have a strong back and will work hard.  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> So who is throwing their toys out the cot now? 
> 
> Look Kevin I grow weiry with you patronizing insults and child like behaviour. Other users might not see it but you are the one who has been giving me attitude from the get go. you are an extremely condecending person and seem to give constructive advice but at the same time jab a dagger in my ribs. So PLEASE stop your nonsense. I do not have time for you.
> 
> And do not theaten me with some database where you plan to give me a "bad review". It is actually absolutely pathetic and rediculous that you would take time out of your day to make someone that you have not met's live hard.  
> 
> _Jys staan my nie aan nie boet._
> 
> Do not threaten me with these petty 6 year old rants. rather give constructive posts or leave this thread. I am done playing games pal.
> ...



Good for you - it was just advice. So then that won't be a problem then.  Wonder what the problem is then ?

----------


## adrianh

Hey HR.....damn dude, you're far to old and experienced to know anything about how tough it is to be a youngster today. I mean really, how can you expect a young person to take advice from you if you don't walk around in a hipster suit, drive a Mini and walk like a slag ...or is it swag...I can't remember.

Faaak, I've worked in many different industries and the only way to get anywhere is to climb in and get your hands dirty. I now have my own business and you know what, I still sweep the floor, take out the rubbish and sell my services to every man and his dog. If this guy thinks that he is going to do marketing without being able to deal with a customer face to face or for that matter not have to sell shit products to total strangers then he has a sh1tload to learn. 90% of products are sh1t and every single marketer knows it. If you have to believe in the product you sell then you ain't going to sell nothing. The company that hires you couldn't care less what you think of the product, you are paid to market the product so that the product makes a lot of money for the shareholders of the business. If a company hires you and tells you to market a product and you whine because you "don't believe in the product" you will be out on your ass in an instant.

A degree might give you a special insight into a very narrow field but unfortunately you need street smarts to get anywhere in life. The only way to become street smart is to get down and wheel and deal with the rats and the mice. How the f*ck are you going to create a marketing campaign to sell Black Label to mine workers if you are too scared to go out there and deal with them. How will you sell nappies to mothers if you've never tried to sell one to her one on one. How could you even begin to try to understand what goes on in the mind of the man in the street if you are too scared to deal with him on a one to one basis.

Ag nee ou broer, gaan werk in a bottel stoor vir n paar jaar voordat jy probeer om bier te bemark....

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol @ Adrian  ..........silly me

----------


## Random Hero

> Hey HR.....damn dude, you're far to old and experienced to know anything about how tough it is to be a youngster today. I mean really, how can you expect a young person to take advice from you if you don't walk around in a hipster suit, drive a Mini and walk like a slag ...or is it swag...I can't remember.
> 
> Faaak, I've worked in many different industries and the only way to get anywhere is to climb in and get your hands dirty. I now have my own business and you know what, I still sweep the floor, take out the rubbish and sell my services to every man and his dog. If this guy thinks that he is going to do marketing without being able to deal with a customer face to face or for that matter not have to sell shit products to total strangers then he has a sh1tload to learn. 90% of products are sh1t and every single marketer knows it. If you have to believe in the product you sell then you ain't going to sell nothing. The company that hires you couldn't care less what you think of the product, you are paid to market the product so that the product makes a lot of money for the shareholders of the business. If a company hires you and tells you to market a product and you whine because you "don't believe in the product" you will be out on your ass in an instant.
> 
> A degree might give you a special insight into a very narrow field but unfortunately you need street smarts to get anywhere in life. The only way to become street smart is to get down and wheel and deal with the rats and the mice. How the f*ck are you going to create a marketing campaign to sell Black Label to mine workers if you are too scared to go out there and deal with them. How will you sell nappies to mothers if you've never tried to sell one to her one on one. How could you even begin to try to understand what goes on in the mind of the man in the street if you are too scared to deal with him on a one to one basis.
> 
> Ag nee ou broer, gaan werk in a bottel stoor vir n paar jaar voordat jy probeer om bier te bemark....


So wie de fok se eks bang ou bees? Ja as ek net n *GELEENTHEID* kan kry en *ONDERVINDING* kan op bou sal ek dit doen... Dink jy enige knaap stap uit die universiteit en kan op sy eie n maatskappy dryf? dink weer.

En die kak van hipster swag en daai stront kan jy maar druk. My ouers doen wat hulle kan vir my en ek kan jou waarborg dt ek nie gemaklik lewe en ouers het wat duisende rande in stoot vir my. Dis eintlik vernederend dat ek nog hulp van my ouers moet kry. Ek is bereid om onder te begin en hard te werk so gaan swag maar erens anders ou bal.

----------


## adrianh

Nee wat ou boetie, smaak my jou ma het jou nie maniere geleer nie. Jy sien, jou k@k houding is presies hoekom ons liewers swart Zimbabweans huur en weg bly van jong wit mense wat alles weet....

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ...... and then he doesn't understand "ou bees" why he can't find a job or why recruitment agencies are not helping him ...... :Confused: 

Bwawawawawa ....

----------


## Random Hero

Thank you to everyone that has controbuted positively to this thread.

As for the snide comments from the trolls, i do not undersand how wasting your time being negative make you feel better.


Cheers.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Thank you to everyone that has controbuted positively to this thread.
> 
> As for the snide comments from the trolls, i do not undersand how wasting your time being negative make you feel better.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Absolute pleasure - hope you use the advise constructively  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

> Thank you to everyone that has controbuted positively to this thread.
> 
> As for the snide comments from the trolls, i do not undersand how wasting your time being negative make you feel better.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


You are welcome to come work for me...ha ha ha...noooo, only kidding!

----------


## tec0

I get what you are saying, And don't distress you will find good work and better yet you will be successful in the long run. But it is true if anyone expects you to become a door to door sales man selling people crap with dodgy contracts alongside it, then yea you don't need to do that. People like to step on others because shooting them down means they can get you to work for less thus they benefit while destroying your self image. They need you broken so that they can use you.

See they know you need experience and they WILL NOT help you with that because they don't want to be the stepping stone. It is for this reason that lack of training and employee abuse is so high and is why I personally have no sympathy for employers when the unions and so on gets involved. See a lot of companies rides on the back of the poor as long and as hard as they can. Keeping experience and opportunities hostage for as long as possible. Thankfully there are the one or two good companies willing to give someone a proper start in life. Finding them is hard I will say that.  

As to your problem at hand, I would ask around and see if there isn't a company willing to give you a chance. I personally worked for free for a few years and it helped me to understand the basics of system I used to work on back in the day. To better your understanding with people and products "salesman stuff" I recommend going to the flea market in your area and just walk around and see how people conduct business. If you want you can even make a friend and help out a bit. It will also home your skill in reading people that in itself is a proper skill to have. 

The future is yours and take it from me you can listen to those that want to put you down all the time or you learn from them and move forward. 

Best of luck to you I really hope you MAKE IT BIG  :Smile: 


150

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ........

Yeah flea market is an excellent idea to make it big  :Wink: 

Some real good advice  :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

> Lol ........
> 
> Yeah flea market is an excellent idea to make it big 
> 
> Some real good advice


...and don't forget to work for free at a stall for a couple of years.

----------


## Random Hero

> I get what you are saying, And don't distress you will find good work and better yet you will be successful in the long run. But it is true if anyone expects you to become a door to door sales man selling people crap with dodgy contracts alongside it, then yea you don't need to do that. People like to step on others because shooting them down means they can get you to work for less thus they benefit while destroying your self image. They need you broken so that they can use you.
> 
> See they know you need experience and they WILL NOT help you with that because they don't want to be the stepping stone. It is for this reason that lack of training and employee abuse is so high and is why I personally have no sympathy for employers when the unions and so on gets involved. See a lot of companies rides on the back of the poor as long and as hard as they can. Keeping experience and opportunities hostage for as long as possible. Thankfully there are the one or two good companies willing to give someone a proper start in life. Finding them is hard I will say that.  
> 
> As to your problem at hand, I would ask around and see if there isn't a company willing to give you a chance. I personally worked for free for a few years and it helped me to understand the basics of system I used to work on back in the day. To better your understanding with people and products "salesman stuff" I recommend going to the flea market in your area and just walk around and see how people conduct business. If you want you can even make a friend and help out a bit. It will also home your skill in reading people that in itself is a proper skill to have. 
> 
> The future is yours and take it from me you can listen to those that want to put you down all the time or you learn from them and move forward. 
> 
> Best of luck to you I really hope you MAKE IT BIG 
> ...


Hey Teco,

Thank you very much for the helpfulness. Its tough and i am realising this now. I'm not sure if I mentioned it here, but I use to work as a market analyst entry level untill the company went bust. and I earned rather well. For my first job the salary was fantastic but now after 6 months and not getting anywhere, I am willing to work for 1/3 less then what I was earning. Even if I was offered 5000 I would go for it. I'ts hard to sacrafise working for free because I can not live off my parents money. It makes me depressed to have to think that I am turning 25 next week and I do not have independance.

This has even taken a toll on some of my relationships, because I do not have enough money to go out or date right now. So at this stage in my life i feel quite depressed and things arent going th way I planned it... I was planning on purchasing property this year. but things went a bit downhill recently. :Console: 

But thank you for the kind words. It motivates me to work harder.

maybe I should just start over and plan what I need to gain experience, and as Marketers quesions on how they gained experience. thats my main issue. Experience. and the lack of work experience that I have now causes prospective employers not to want to give me a chance to prove my worth.

I really hope out of all the candidates, i get the job at SAB.  :Thumbup:

----------


## adrianh

You should go work for the EFF. Their marketing campaign needs a bit of work. You could suggest that they wear red suits rather than red overalls and what about red cowboy hats rather than hard hats.

Working for SAB is going to be great. You first task will be to assist in updating the advertising on all their trucks; you'll get to wash the trucks before the qualified sticker applicator does his bit.

----------


## tec0

Despite our trolls guess how many millionaires I personally know that made it big in a few years? Two of them... See unlike most people who's companies went bust and is effectively gloating with the success of someone else there are those willing to start from the ground up. flea markets are creative and you can identify what attracts them and what not.    

Trolls forget that the clientele they serve today had modest beginnings. I sometimes wonder what would happen if there attitude gets noted by there clients towards new and slow beginners and if they will still maintain good relations? Time will tell I am 100% sure of it  :Yes:  

Some Trolls "i don't know if they still do" make and sell toys like model trains... Again they where and may still be successful and perhaps this is just a reminder that trolls are not the supper Massive companies that one would imagine. Specially if one see them up close and personal. 

But i digress, I really hope you get your dream job why not right? You learn hard for it you are dedicated and willing more importantly hard working or you would never have your Degree to begin with so forget the troll jocks they are a dime a dozen. Opportunity sometimes find you and other times you find Opportunity.

----------


## adrianh

Hey tekkie, if you're so clever how come you're still as poor as my dog? Could it be that you and my dog got their "in service training" at the same flea market? 

I am sure that the millionaires that you are speaking of are actually donkeys riddled with millions of fleas!

----------


## HR Solutions

Tec I love it when u talk "foreign".  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 


Hey I just had an idea ...... Why don't u two open up a business together ? Maybe a stall at the flea market seen as you both think it's a great idea ?

----------


## Blurock

> Thank you to everyone that has controbuted positively to this thread.
> 
> As for the snide comments from the trolls, i do not undersand how wasting your time being negative make you feel better.
> 
> Cheers.


There are black sheep in every family. TFSA is no exception. Its easy to see who they are. Just as in life you will learn to distinguish between good advice and bul$!t.

----------


## adrianh

> Tec I love it when u talk "foreign". 
> 
> 
> Hey I just had an idea ...... Why don't u two open up a business together ? Maybe a stall at the flea market seen as you both think it's a great idea ?


Won't happen because there would be nobody to do the work. I mean really, do you think the all knowing guru and the marketing manager are going to get down and do a bit of real work.

----------


## HR Solutions

> There are black sheep in every family. TFSA is no exception. Its easy to see who they are. Just as in life you will learn to distinguish between good advice and bul$!t.


Totally agree - like there comes a time when you know that whatever advice or help you try to give people is totally wasted, it sometimes just takes those people a little more time ....... Or a long time in some of these cases because they think they have all the answers anyway.

----------


## adrianh

Ok, lets be serious for a bit. I know a pilot who now flies Airbus A320's for SAA.

He trained through the airforce and finally flew Cheetah's before the Airforce came apart. He joined Sun Air and flew for them until they failied and he got retrenched.

There were no jobs available anywhere for a person with his skills and he didn't want to leave SA. All he ever wanted to do was to be an airline pilot so he had to wait till a job became available. He had to feed his family all the while so he took a job installing garden irrigation systems. (Yes, sprinklers and stuff) He stayed up to date with the air industry, looked after his health and kept busy knowing that the right oppertunity would come his way.

SAA had a bit of an upturn a couple of years back and they hired him. He is like a pig in sh1t doing what he loves and SAA is now training him to fly Airbus A340's.  

The bottom line is that you can choose to sit and sulk when the perfect job doesn't fall into your lap or you can bide your time waiting to find that job while still doing whatever it takes to stay afloat.

----------

DanE (27-Apr-15)

----------


## Donmeca

> Kevin, I just do not believe that I have the aptitude to convince someone to buy a product that they do not need. I studied this degree because I would like to be a market analyst for a reputable company. I enjoy market research, brand management, marketing management. I am a easy going person and I can easily talk to people. I have been told by people that I am likeable with first impressions and poeple enjoy talking to me. 
> 
> An like I said if I could be mentored and trained in sales then I would be willing to give it a shot because I am unfamiliar with the field. 
> 
> I am willing to learn, I can adapt easily, I work hard, I am a perfectionist so i get it done right. and I am a nice person. I have skills in market research, I can present this research. I can develop marketing strategies and brand strategies.


Hello, I am very new here. I was actually looking for an Sa forum where I can read about the possible causes of the recurrent Xenophobic attacks and possible solutions to such.

On this topic though:

You've got a degree in Marketing (Biz Dev, Brand Mgt, etc) in which I am not a professional. This degree is at best, theoretical and you sure need field experience to add to you excellence in class work. I understand your "honesty" or moral aloofness in maintaining that you can only sell what people need to them. You can't see yourself talking som1 into making a decision to buy what is not in the buying list. 

To me, this is unfortunate as your field is not founded on such "self righteousness". Your views are to be made internally during product development/testing and when all concerned have agreed, you then have to love the product and sell it like you love it. 

The truth is, if we should employ you and all the sales you make are based on "walk-ins" or people's actual needs then we may not need a marketer. A brand manager/strategist should seek out problems, make people realise they are problems and give them the solutions to such. They will buy!

You hard luck in getting a job could be linked to this blunt self-righteousness which you may call honesty. Employers read our body languages during interactions. They prefer people who are open to learning and willing to try new things...willing to start small. Your degree (no matter how good it is) should not make you too proud to bend down and climb gradually up. 

Some people promise that they can try selling sand in the desert...that's faith and ambition and employers love that.

----------

adrianh (27-Apr-15), Dave A (27-Apr-15)

----------


## tec0

> Ok, lets be serious for a bit. I know a pilot who now flies Airbus A320's for SAA.
> 
> He trained through the airforce and finally flew Cheetah's before the Airforce came apart. He joined Sun Air and flew for them until they failied and he got retrenched.
> 
> There were no jobs available anywhere for a person with his skills and he didn't want to leave SA. All he ever wanted to do was to be an airline pilot so he had to wait till a job became available. He had to feed his family all the while so he took a job installing garden irrigation systems. (Yes, sprinklers and stuff) He stayed up to date with the air industry, looked after his health and kept busy knowing that the right oppertunity would come his way.
> 
> SAA had a bit of an upturn a couple of years back and they hired him. He is like a pig in sh1t doing what he loves and SAA is now training him to fly Airbus A340's.  
> 
> The bottom line is that you can choose to sit and sulk when the perfect job doesn't fall into your lap or you can bide your time waiting to find that job while still doing whatever it takes to stay afloat.


Who are you and what did you do with adrianh? 

Yes working hard is essential to success... May not always be the job you want or like but it keeps the pot boiling and the wolves away. 

148

----------


## adrianh

Ag ou tekkie, you know perfectly well that I can be serious when I'm in the right mood.

----------


## HR Solutions

Spot on Donmeca  - unfortunately some of these guys thing their poepal shines brighter than the sun ....

----------


## Random Hero

> There are black sheep in every family. TFSA is no exception. Its easy to see who they are. Just as in life you will learn to distinguish between good advice and bul$!t.


Very true thanks Blurock, appreciate it.




> Hello, I am very new here. I was actually looking for an Sa forum where I can read about the possible causes of the recurrent Xenophobic attacks and possible solutions to such.
> 
> On this topic though:
> 
> You've got a degree in Marketing (Biz Dev, Brand Mgt, etc) in which I am not a professional. This degree is at best, theoretical and you sure need field experience to add to you excellence in class work. I understand your "honesty" or moral aloofness in maintaining that you can only sell what people need to them. You can't see yourself talking som1 into making a decision to buy what is not in the buying list. 
> 
> To me, this is unfortunate as your field is not founded on such "self righteousness". Your views are to be made internally during product development/testing and when all concerned have agreed, you then have to love the product and sell it like you love it. 
> 
> The truth is, if we should employ you and all the sales you make are based on "walk-ins" or people's actual needs then we may not need a marketer. A brand manager/strategist should seek out problems, make people realise they are problems and give them the solutions to such. They will buy!
> ...


The problem with sales for me is not that I reserved about selling a product. It is rather a moral issue with manipulating someone into making a purchae that they do not really need. For example: _Selling tupperware to someone for R500 who does not need it._ How will that person even be a future client if they feel like they have been manipulated into purchasing something they do not need. I would just feel bad and like a criminal in this situation and it woud bother my concious.

However working as a Rep for SABMILLER or Eureka that supplies products that businesses need. namely alcohol From SAB to bars and liquer stores. and the hardware equipment From Eureka to hardware depots and shops. this is a diffrent form of sales which i would embrase. there would still be a form of relationship selling and keeeping a positive relationship with clients. this I woul love. 

But yes I have been unemplyed since November. and my last job earned me a a 5 digit net salary. I was on the way to purchase property. now I am willing to work for R5000, I even told my father I would work for free for a big company if it meant I earned extremely valueable experience.

Being reserved in not wanting to bite the bullet and take a low income job was because of my self worth. my first job ever earned me a lot of money and i believed that I was worth that. however not getting employment even if I am super confident and smile and is friendly and nice in my interviews; has shooken up my confidence and my academics are suffering due to stress and depresion... 

But most relies here have been very motivational and I really appreciate the input of all the people controbuting positively.

----------


## adrianh

You can't sell tupperware but you can sell beer because  of your morals....

Are you the local rep for ISIS by any chance?  They also have rather queer morals!

----------


## Blurock

> The problem with sales for me is not that I reserved about selling a product. It is rather a moral issue with manipulating someone into making a purchae that they do not really need. For example: _Selling tupperware to someone for R500 who does not need it._ How will that person even be a future client if they feel like they have been manipulated into purchasing something they do not need. I would just feel bad and like a criminal in this situation and it woud bother my concious.


When you study marketing (which has little to do with sales) you will realise that consumers do not always know what they want or what their options are. Marketing creates the environment to facilitate sales. Sales must identify the need and fill it quicker than the competition. This does not mean that you must shove it down their throats, but you must assist them in making up their minds by pointing out the features and benefits of your product. (assuming there are features and benefits) 

Henry Ford once said that "If I asked people what they wanted, they would have asked for faster horses."

----------


## Donmeca

> When you study marketing (which has little to do with sales) you will realise that consumers do not always know what they want or what their options are. Marketing creates the environment to facilitate sales. Sales must identify the need and fill it quicker than the competition. This does not mean that you must shove it down their throats, but you must assist them in making up their minds by pointing out the features and benefits of your product. (assuming there are features and benefits) 
> 
> Henry Ford once said that "If I asked people what they wanted, they would have asked for faster horses."


Great points you just made up there...

----------


## adrianh

So, did you get the job at the beer garden?

----------


## desi

Random Hero, it seems you are being misunderstood. There's a huge difference between marketing and sales. It's not always a necessity that someone should start in sales to be involving in marketing (which is effectively developing strategy to sell and not actual selling which is what field salesmen do). 

Just because some people started in sales and then got into marketing does not mean the same will work for you, as some are suggesting. It's perfectly possible someone who is not a good salesman can be a brilliant marketer. 

It's like saying if you want to be a programmer you should take a job fixing computers. Yes, some start off that way but there are more direct ways to get into the field you desire, which I believe is what your goal is.

I disagree with most of the advice given here. But also remember the job market is tough for everyone, regardless of race, especially if you have a very common qualification. You are not alone, somewhere out there, there is a black, coloured or indian grad in the same position as you.

Have you tried applying for graduate programmes? Many top companies take in graduates with zero "sales" experience in their marketing dept. good marks are essential. You could also try a small business, doing promo items for small companies in your area, like T-shirts, caps, mugs with branding etc.

With regards to recruitment agencies, in my personal experience, many are time wasters. Some invite you to interviews with them for jobs that don't exist. Personally I prefer jobs advertised directly by the company not via agencies. Have had far more success (interviews) than via agencies.

Good luck RH.

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol .....

----------


## Random Hero

> Random Hero, it seems you are being misunderstood. There's a huge difference between marketing and sales. It's not always a necessity that someone should start in sales to be involving in marketing (which is effectively developing strategy to sell and not actual selling which is what field salesmen do). 
> 
> Just because some people started in sales and then got into marketing does not mean the same will work for you, as some are suggesting. It's perfectly possible someone who is not a good salesman can be a brilliant marketer. 
> 
> It's like saying if you want to be a programmer you should take a job fixing computers. Yes, some start off that way but there are more direct ways to get into the field you desire, which I believe is what your goal is.
> 
> I disagree with most of the advice given here. But also remember the job market is tough for everyone, regardless of race, especially if you have a very common qualification. You are not alone, somewhere out there, there is a black, coloured or indian grad in the same position as you.
> 
> Have you tried applying for graduate programmes? Many top companies take in graduates with zero "sales" experience in their marketing dept. good marks are essential. You could also try a small business, doing promo items for small companies in your area, like T-shirts, caps, mugs with branding etc.
> ...


Thank you for the response desi yes agencies have been wasting my time aswell.. I have had more luck dealing with companies directly.




> When you study marketing (which has little to do with sales) you will realise that consumers do not always know what they want or what their options are. Marketing creates the environment to facilitate sales. Sales must identify the need and fill it quicker than the competition. This does not mean that you must shove it down their throats, but you must assist them in making up their minds by pointing out the features and benefits of your product. (assuming there are features and benefits) 
> 
> Henry Ford once said that "If I asked people what they wanted, they would have asked for faster horses."


Thank you Blurock. I hope SAB gets back to me, I wu=ould love to get good sales experience and grow from their.

There is this company "growth capital" they seem to have found my CV from career 24 and similar sites. some B2C sales crap but I wont be doing that...

----------


## adrianh

I hope that you wash your potty mouth with CleanGreen before your next interview!

----------


## HR Solutions

> Thank you for the response desi yes agencies have been wasting my time aswell.. I have had more luck dealing with companies directly.



Lol ..... So u have had more luck with companies directly ........... So u must be inundated with job offers ?!!!!! Or not

----------


## HR Solutions

> Who are you and what did you do with adrianh? 
> 
> Yes working hard is essential to success... May not always be the job you want or like but it keeps the pot boiling and the wolves away. 
> 
> 148



Lol ...... ....... going thro this thread I could not fail to notice that tec does read posts, even tho he claims he blocks them  :Smile:

----------


## zeea

Random Hero, 

I agree with you take about selling. We should not bombard people to buy our product just to make some profit. But Blurock made some good point with his post below. 




> When you study marketing (which has little to do with sales) you will realise that consumers do not always know what they want or what their options are. Marketing creates the environment to facilitate sales. Sales must identify the need and fill it quicker than the competition. This does not mean that you must shove it down their throats, but you must assist them in making up their minds by pointing out the features and benefits of your product. (assuming there are features and benefits) 
> 
> Henry Ford once said that "If I asked people what they wanted, they would have asked for faster horses."


Most of the times, consumers do not even know about what they really want or need. They only have the big picture in their mind. That's why a sales need to have a deep knowledge about their products and represent it to the customer. Good sales should not insist the selling, instead they should explain about their product. In the end, the customer itself will make the decision.

----------


## Marq

Have not been around here for a while.
Good to see the gang still getting along just fine. :Big Grin:

----------


## tec0

I personally have seen giants fall before... Everyone gets there chance to eat humble pie. 

It reminds me of a friend of mine, good old man i miss him much. He use to play violin outside his company at lunch with his hat at his side. I always went to lunch myself at that hour because he could really play. I think it was my forth or sixth job cannot remember. People that didn't know him, or who he was, they would walk past and drop money in his hat. He liked that because it showed people enjoyed his music... 

One day a contractor walked past the old man and dropped a R20 in his hat and said to the old guy to take the money and well the language wasn't great but it comes down to he told the old guy to pack his stuff and go. The old man stopped playing and stared at the contractor "i think he was a builder"  i don't know anyhow the old man just looked up at him said. " Well son you just blew it" A security guard walked up to the old man and ask if there was any trouble? The old man pointed at the contractor and said "Yes get this man off my property"  

that contractor's face was worth framing pity it was at a time before camera phones. It was absolutely classic.    

That day i put a R50 in his hat, because he showed me to always respect people.

----------

CLIVE-TRIANGLE (25-May-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol.....

----------


## Dave A

Some say there's value in consistency  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

@Random Hero

I think that you may want to reconsider your attitude towards recruitment agencies – you are shooting yourself in the foot.

When you interact with recruiters you should impress them and put your best foot forward. You must never be unprofessional or burn bridges, even if you feel offended by some action they took. You should actually be treating them as if you are dealing with a potential employer. 

If you impress them they will put you forward for the best jobs. If, on the other hand, you don’t act professionally or you seem to have a bad attitude they will drop you. They will not risk their relationship with their client by putting somebody forward who they themselves don’t like – no matter how qualified you are for the position. 

I hope you take my advice onboard and I wish you the best of luck going forward. 




(To the rest of TFSA – It’s been a while and I am glad to be back again amongst you fine gentlemen)

----------


## Mike C

> (To the rest of TFSA  Its been a while and I am glad to be back again amongst you fine gentlemen)


Welcome back pmbguy - you were missed!

----------


## pmbguy

> Welcome back pmbguy - you were missed!


Thank you :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

Welcome back pmb - hope you are well  :Smile: 

Well said regarding recruitment agencies.  A lot of people think that recruitment agencies are there to help people out.  Indirectly yes, but our clients are our customers and they are the ones paying, therefore they want and are paying for the best out there.  You are SO right when you say we drop candidates and move on to the next person.  Why should we waste time on a candidate who messes us around for any reason, when there are so many people out there looking for a job.  Granted some qualified people are hard to find, but generally it is not the qualified people that mess you around - its the snot koppe that think that companies are just waiting for them .......  :Wink:

----------


## Random Hero

> Random Hero, 
> 
> I agree with you take about selling. We should not bombard people to buy our product just to make some profit. But Blurock made some good point with his post below. 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the times, consumers do not even know about what they really want or need. They only have the big picture in their mind. That's why a sales need to have a deep knowledge about their products and represent it to the customer. Good sales should not insist the selling, instead they should explain about their product. In the end, the customer itself will make the decision.


Thank you for the advice zeea, yes I am considering sales. I went to SAB for an interview; but they are extremely tardy this HR woman seemed ridiculously unprofessional with her bad dialect and constant "ehh" and "haow" on the phone the other day... (BEE placement)

I have wrote my last exam for honours today. and emailed a higher up with regards to my application (its been more then a month)..

But will start looking around from today. I am willing to do sales. just not the type that will not give me any experience in the future.






> I personally have seen giants fall before... Everyone gets there chance to eat humble pie. 
> 
> It reminds me of a friend of mine, good old man i miss him much. He use to play violin outside his company at lunch with his hat at his side. I always went to lunch myself at that hour because he could really play. I think it was my forth or sixth job cannot remember. People that didn't know him, or who he was, they would walk past and drop money in his hat. He liked that because it showed people enjoyed his music... 
> 
> One day a contractor walked past the old man and dropped a R20 in his hat and said to the old guy to take the money and well the language wasn't great but it comes down to he told the old guy to pack his stuff and go. The old man stopped playing and stared at the contractor "i think he was a builder"  i don't know anyhow the old man just looked up at him said. " Well son you just blew it" A security guard walked up to the old man and ask if there was any trouble? The old man pointed at the contractor and said "Yes get this man off my property"  
> 
> that contractor's face was worth framing pity it was at a time before camera phones. It was absolutely classic.    
> 
> That day i put a R50 in his hat, because he showed me to always respect people.


That was classic!  :Smile:

----------


## Random Hero

> @Random Hero
> 
> I think that you may want to reconsider your attitude towards recruitment agencies – you are shooting yourself in the foot.
> 
> When you interact with recruiters you should impress them and put your best foot forward. You must never be unprofessional or burn bridges, even if you feel offended by some action they took. You should actually be treating them as if you are dealing with a potential employer. 
> 
> If you impress them they will put you forward for the best jobs. If, on the other hand, you don’t act professionally or you seem to have a bad attitude they will drop you. They will not risk their relationship with their client by putting somebody forward who they themselves don’t like – no matter how qualified you are for the position. 
> 
> I hope you take my advice onboard and I wish you the best of luck going forward. 
> ...


hey pmbguy, Thank you for the response. I appreciate the time you took. I do not have a negative attitude toward any RAs though...  I have been through a couple of agencies this year and I was prompt, prepared and professional in all of my interviews. unfortunately some RAs are the culprits and people who can not do their own jobs. I have a family member who is probably one of the best software architects in this country. He actually sent his CV to a RA and at the interview learnt that the position was junior levelled. After that he never used RAs. He does not even need credentials. even though he has his Bsc(IT) masters. He can create anything. 

Some SNOT KOPPE also have no idea how to talk to Job-seekers and think they know better and then decide to insult them or threaten them with some non existing BS...

And yeah I am going through a really tough time... Its been 6 months now since my last job.

I am actually working on a business model and plan right now for a company I started. Better to create wealth then sitting around waiting for a phone call just to be offered minimum wage.

----------

bones (29-May-15)

----------


## adrianh

Wha ha ha....you are writing a plan so that you can be the Senior Snotkop at Don't Know My Ass From My Elbow Inc. So, this business plan, what colour crayon are you using?

----------

HR Solutions (26-May-15)

----------


## Dave A

> I am actually working on a business model and plan right now for a company I started. Better to create wealth then sitting around waiting for a phone call just to be offered minimum wage.


 :Thumbup:  Absolutely!

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol .... I love this thread ��

Karma is a helluva thing

----------


## Pap_sak

http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...-Is-unemployed

----------


## HR Solutions

> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...-Is-unemployed





> Yesterday I was bombarded by you and others about the way I "act" on the forums... I do not get why you have to get the "feels" thing involved.


Lol ...... I see he does not seem to "get on" with people on that site too ........ :Smile:

----------


## vieome

S c h a d e n f r e u d e ?

----------


## adrianh

> S c h a d e n f r e u d e ?


No, just having a bit of fun with a gy that needs to get down from his high horse.




> Well, if you can not market yourself effectively enough to get a job in marketing, then you chose the wrong career path.


This is seriously true.

----------


## Random Hero

Thought I would revisit this thread... 

Made this when I was quite depressed and in a bad place. 

I have been made an offer and I am signing papers tomorrow. Working as a strategist for a Blue Chip company, I actually managed to negotiate a higher salary then was offered. Plus I have the confidence of an innovative disruptive company I am starting up that will roll out in the next year or so.

Feels good.  :Smile: 

Thanks to everyone who positively contributed to this thread and even sent me PMs to keep me motivated, cheer me up and help out.
Please know that I truly appreciate all of the messages the world needs more people like you  :Smile: 

 :Batman:

----------


## HR Solutions

> Thought I would revisit this thread... 
> 
> Made this when I was quite depressed and in a bad place.


Could see that quite clearly




> I have been made an offer and I am signing papers tomorrow. Working as a strategist for a Blue Chip company, I actually managed to negotiate a higher salary then was offered. Plus I have the confidence of an innovative disruptive company I am starting up that will roll out in the next year or so.
> 
> Feels good. 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who positively contributed to this thread and even sent me PMs to keep me motivated, cheer me up and help out.
> Please know that I truly appreciate all of the messages the world needs more people like you



Good for you for making it happen.  Good luck - Im sure you will do well.

----------

vieome (15-Jul-15)

----------


## Dave A

:Thumbup:

----------


## dumisami

I suppose that you are still young and you have your life in front. You just have to think how to sell you services to a company. Make a good resume with details, all your experience in school. Even if you make volunteering is a good start for your career. If you feel that you are under pressure try freelancing. This was my first job and I do it very well. 

Regards.

----------


## GertH

Do you have a LinkedIn profile? If not, go create one right now, add your qualifications, experience and fill out your profile as complete as possible.

Then you start my inviting all the recruitment specialists you can find (just search for them - there's thousands). Make sure they are aware you're looking for a position in marketing and I'm sure you'll get some responses.

Good luck!

----------

tec0 (30-Oct-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

Fantastic advice GertH     :Applaud:

----------


## tkmakto

All the best @RH !!  :Smile:

----------


## Carter12

Whatever it is, don't despair. You need that fire inside you to fight,to persevere,to remain focused. When these things are missing it's far more difficult,nearly impossible I continue saying this to my 25 year old son. He has a B.Comm (Economics) degree and has never had employment, nor even an internship.

----------

